# Medical: Part 1, 2 and 3..  (?!)



## Joe Blow (8 Aug 2005)

Hello - 

Can someone please explain the difference between parts 1, 2 and 3 of the medical screening process ..or perhaps post a link to a good thread?

Part one - I presume - is the questionnaire, pee in the jar, touch your toes, and walk on your heels affair done at the CFRC.  Is this correct, and what are parts 2 and 3?

Thank-you,
Joe


----------



## Donut (11 Aug 2005)

Part one is height, weight, hearing, vision, BP, pulse, may include a urine dip.

Part two is with the doc, touch your toes, look in your ears...etc.

Part three is a review of all medical records by another MO, and includes the final sign-off of fitness.

Helps?

DF


----------



## Joe Blow (11 Aug 2005)

Nice.  Thanks a lot ParaMedTech!



> Part three is a review of all medical records by another MO, and includes the final sign-off of fitness.


This would be Borden I take it?  It would be nice if they could do this at the CFRC as well to alleviate the bottleneck in Borden ..but I'll bet it has to be signed off by an MD.  Maybe they could contract it out locally...

Anyway, apparently it's academic for me.. the CFRC tells me my file has cleared Borden.   ;D


----------

